# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Prostitution in Thailand

## schiene

Bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gekommen und muß sagen das vieles was da geschrieben steht nicht so den Tatsachen entspricht.
Eure Meinung??
http://www.kohchangvr.de/thailandspr...sthailands.htm

----------

Zitat:
"..._Auch spielt in Thailand nicht die Tourismus-Prostitution die übergeordnete Rolle, sondern Liebesdienste werden hauptsächlich von Thailändern und anderen Asiaten in Anspruch genommen_..."

"..._Es haben sich mittlerweile regelrechte Sextourismus-Zentren gebildet, allen voran Pattaya. Aber auch in Bangkok oder Chiang Mai gibt es Gegenden, in denen ausschließlich Sex für Touristen geboten wird. Auf Koh Samui und Phuket findet fast nur Touristen-Prostitution für westliche Ausländer statt, während Hat Yai im Süden fast ausschließlich von Malaien besucht wird, die ebenfalls als Touristen zu zählen sind, oft aber nur zum Zweck der sexuellen Befriedigung nach Thailand einreisen und nach einem kurzen Besuch im Bordell wieder den Rückweg antreten_..."

"..._Ergo wird die wahre Tätigkeit anders gesehen und gegenüber der Familie verschwiegen, selbst wenn die finanzielle Unterstützung oftmals den Lohn ihrer „offiziellen“ Arbeit um ein Vielfaches übersteigt. In den Familien wird wiederum nicht nachgefragt, sondern stillschweigend die materielle Beihilfe entgegen genommen – selbst wenn es offensichtlich ist, dass als Serviererin, Fabrikarbeiterin oder Reinigungskraft im Hotel nicht annähernd soviel verdient werden kann_..."

Dem würde ich zustimmen, wohingegen ich die angegebenen Zahlen stark bezweifele. Auch Armut als Hauptgrund der Prostitution, früher sicherlich gegeben, erkenne ich heute nur noch ganz bedingt an.
Die aufgeführten Zahlen im Bezug auf Kinderprostitution halte ich für reine Propaganda.

----------


## resci

> Auch Armut als Hauptgrund der Prostitution, früher sicherlich gegeben, erkenne ich heute nur noch ganz bedingt an.


soll ja auch Frauen geben, denen dieser Beruf Spaß macht, dazu auch noch viel Geld in sehr kurzer Zeit.

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
>  Auch Armut als Hauptgrund der Prostitution, früher sicherlich gegeben, erkenne ich heute nur noch ganz bedingt an.
> 
> 
> soll ja auch Frauen geben, denen dieser Beruf Spaß macht, dazu auch noch viel Geld in sehr kurzer Zeit.



Die Gier nach dem schnellen Geld wird wohl überwiegen...........

----------


## burny63

Der Bericht ist schlecht recherchiert und vieles irgendwo abgeschrieben. Der Anfang der Prostitution im grossen Stil in Thailand ist auf das Jahr 1928 zurückzuführen. Damals wurde die Vielehe (Poligamie) gesetzlich verboten und die Monogamie eingeführt. Klar mussten dann Bordelle her. Die Ami's haben das ganze noch in 60's gepusht. Die Medien sorgten dann für den restlichen Hype. Tatsache jedoch ist, dass 95 % der Freier Thais sind und nicht westliche Ausländer.

----------

Gepudert für Geld (vielleicht früher auch für Glasperlen oder Kokosnüsse) wurde schon vor vielen Jahrhunderten in Thailand, nicht erst seit 1928.

----------


## Mr Mo

> Gepudert für Geld (vielleicht früher auch für Glasperlen oder Kokosnüsse) wurde schon vor vielen Jahrhunderten in Thailand, nicht erst seit 1928.


...und das nicht nur in Thailand. Denke das ist ein welweites Phänomen   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ein Gewerbe mit Tradition, so zu sagen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Ob abgeschrieben oder nicht, so schlecht war der Artikel nicht.
Aus meiner Sicht muesste mehr herausgehoben werden, dass viele Frauen erst nach gescheiterter Ehe sich der Prostitution zuwenden. 

Ausserdm gibt es Gebiete (Nicht Sextourismus), da gibt es abgesehen von ein paar Edelnutten (16-jaehrige Schuelerinnen) nur noch auslaendische Prostituierte.

Habe aber auch das Gefuehl, der Bereich des Sextourismusses ist fast ausschliesslich Thaifrauen vorbehalten.

----------


## burny63

Soll doch jede(r) seine Kohle verdienen wie er/sie es will. Vorrausgesetzt es geschieht aus freien Stücken.

----------


## walter

> Soll doch jede(r) seine Kohle verdienen wie er/sie es will. Vorrausgesetzt es geschieht aus freien Stücken.


Gute Idee, aber wie sieht es mit den Grenzbereichen aus, z.B. wenn man vorsätzlich andere Menschen schädigt. Gilt dann auch noch "aus freien Stücken?"   ::

----------


## Didi-K

Beim Betrachten dieser Seite bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die Schlagworte "_Thailand - Prostitution, Sextourismus & Kinderprostitution_" über Suchmaschinen Interessenten auf ihre Seite ziehen sollen, damit die ihre Immobilien und Reiseangebote besser verkaufen können.

----------


## pit

Einer der größten Vorteile der Prostitution in Thailand ist, dass sie meist nicht organisiert ist, wie es im ach so lieben Deutschland der Fall ist!

Die Mädels leben sich aus! Zweitverdienst, Einzeleinkommen, Suche nach einem passenden Ehemann, alles möglich! -> Aber im Gegensatz zu DE ist da kaum ein Zuhälter dahinter!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> ...Aber im Gegensatz zu DE ist da kaum ein Zuhälter dahinter!...


Wieso meinst Du, dass dies in Deutschland noch so ist?
Das war einmal, nur mit wenigen Ausnahmen, heute nicht mehr.
Der größte Zuhälter in Thailand ist übrigens die eigene Familie.

----------


## pit

Nee Monta,

denkst Du, dass die Prostitution in Deutschland damals zusammen mit mir nach Thailand gegangen ist?

Die organisierte gibt es nach wie vor und gerade in Köln, nicht zu sprechen von Frankfurt, Hamburg, München......

Verschließ doch nicht Deine Augen vor der eigenen Tür!





> Der größte Zuhälter in Thailand ist übrigens die eigene Familie.


Du hast ja schon verlauten lassen, dass Du mit Thailand fertig bist. Einen solchen Spruch hätte ich jetzt jedoch nicht von Dir erwartet. Vielleicht war es bei Dir und in Deiner "Familie" so, aber bitte verallgemeinere das nicht!

 ::

----------


## schiene

"Zuhälter"gibts in Deutschland fast nur bei ausländ.Girls.
In den großen Laufhäusern zahlen die Girls tägl. Miete und bekommen dafür Schutz.Die meisten deutschen Girls in Deutschland sind freischaffende Studentinen oder Hausfrauen welche sich ein Zubrot verdienen.
In Nachtclubs/Bars sind sie freiwillig einen Vertrag eingegangen und  müssen gewisse Leistungen/Umsätze  erbringen.

----------


## pit

> "Zuhälter"gibts in Deutschland fast nur bei ausländ.Girls.


Das ist doch die Lösung! Als ich mitbekommen habe, sind doch die meisten Girls in diesem Gewerbe in Deutschland nun Ausländerinnen (u.a. auch Thais)! 

Also nix mit organisiert?

Genauso die Taxifahrer. Wenn Du ein Taxi in Deutschland nehmen möchtest, ist die deutsche Sprache nicht mehr unbedingt hilfreich bei der Zielbeschreibung!


 ::

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Der größte Zuhälter in Thailand ist übrigens die eigene Familie.
> 
> 
> Du hast ja schon verlauten lassen, dass Du mit Thailand fertig bist. Einen solchen Spruch hätte ich jetzt jedoch nicht von Dir erwartet. Vielleicht war es bei Dir und in Deiner "Familie" so, aber bitte verallgemeinere das nicht


Diese Erkenntnis hat nichts damit zu tun,  ob ich, oder sonst wer noch was mit Thailand groß am Hut haben will, sie ist eine weit verbreitete Tatsache bei den Familien, wo die Töchter anschaffen gehen.
Wenn Geld angenommen wird in einer Menge, die die Tochter gar nicht in der Fabrik (wie angegeben) verdienen kann, dann weiß man schon, wo es herkommt. Und das ist dann Zuhältertum, auch wenn Du es vielleicht nicht wahrhaben willst.
Wird dann noch die emotionale Abhängigkeit der Tochter ausgenutzt (was in Thailand ja sehr nahe liegt) um noch mehr Geld zu generieren, dann sind die lieben Eltern sogar Hardcore-Zuhälter.
Wenn Du mir Verallgemeinerung vorhältst, kann ich genauso gut sagen, Du verallgemeinerst nach unten, versuchst zu verharmlosen.

Ob Deine thailändische Familie evtl. in diese Kategorie fällt, hat ja erst einmal damit zu tun, ob die Tochter einmal anschaffen gegangen ist. Natürlich gibt es auch welche, die kein 'Pudergeld' annehmen, wenn es auch nur ganz wenige sind.

----------


## pit

Monta,

bevor wir uns hier jetzt immer heisser schreiben und uns cybertechnisch nachher noch die Köpfe einschlagen, sollte mal etwas in die Bremse getreten werden.

Ich gebe Dir unangefochten Recht, dass Familien mit einer solchen Einstellung in Thailand existieren. Wie hoch der Prozentsatz sein könnte, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Wir könnten das Gleiche auch für Deutschland behaupten.

In meiner Thai-Familie gab es bis März 6 Mädels und 5 Jungs als Kinder. Seit März nur noch 5 Mädels. Ich habe meine Frau 1994 kennen gelernt. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht genau, warum ich das alles schreibe, aber sie ist Nummer 8 von 11 und war damals 35 Jahre alt. In diesem Stamm der Familie bin ich der einzige Farang. Die Tochter einer älteren Schwester meiner Frau hat sich vor 2 Jahren, ich weiß nicht wo, einen Amerikaner geangelt (Tante nachahmen?). Seitdem ist diese plötzlich immer in Geldnöten und ruft regelmäßig meine Frau an, ob sie ihr nicht mal 5- oder 10-tausend Baht borgen könnte. Als wenn ein Amerikaner, der für Mikrosoft in Singapore arbeitet, nicht reich genug wäre.

Seit Jahren schickt meine Frau an den Vater (nun 90+, keiner weiß es genau) monatlich 5000 Baht, da die 500, die er monatlich vom Staat bekommt, gerade mal Wasser und Strom + etwas Tabak für ihn decken. Alle anderen 9 verbliebenen Geschwister gehen definitiv leer aus (ok., manchmal auch Ausnahmen)!

Ist das jetzt "Pudergeld"? So, nun bring nochmal den Joke, dass Thai Familien alle Zuhälterfamilien sind! Ich möchte nichts verharmlosen, ich versuche lediglich, die Realität zu beschreiben!


Schönen Gruß nach Köln, Pit

 ::

----------


## walter

> "Zuhälter"gibts in Deutschland fast nur bei ausländ.Girls.
> In den großen Laufhäusern zahlen die Girls tägl. Miete und bekommen dafür Schutz.Die meisten deutschen Girls in Deutschland sind freischaffende Studentinen oder Hausfrauen welche sich ein Zubrot verdienen.
> In Nachtclubs/Bars sind sie freiwillig einen Vertrag eingegangen und  müssen gewisse Leistungen/Umsätze  erbringen.


Richtig,
In den Läufhäusern snd die Prostituierten das Zuhälterproblem los. Nur manche der Girls lassen sich ab und zu mit der Security ein. Zuhälterei findet besonders mit osteuropäischen Frauen statt, da die Beschützer oft Zugriff auf die Familie haben. 
Das Thema mit der Notwendigkeit bzw. den Gründen der Prostitution in LOS ist müßig. Man(n) sieht es oder man möchte es nicht sehen.   ::

----------

> Die meisten deutschen Girls in Deutschland sind freischaffende Studentinen oder Hausfrauen welche sich ein Zubrot verdienen.


Sind trotzdem Nutten.

----------

> Seit Jahren schickt meine Frau an den Vater (nun 90+, keiner weiß es genau) monatlich 5000 Baht, da die 500, die er monatlich vom Staat bekommt, gerade mal Wasser und Strom + etwas Tabak für ihn decken. Alle anderen 9 verbliebenen Geschwister gehen definitiv leer aus (ok., manchmal auch Ausnahmen)!



Wäre es nicht thailändische Sitte, dass sich alle Kinder finanziell daran beteiligen?
Dann wären dies 500 Bt für jeden. 
d.h. du bezahlst für die und gibst ihnen hin und wieder auch noch eine Spende.

----------


## pit

Phommel,
sofern sie es können. Nicht Ich! Meine Frau! Ich halte mich da definitiv raus, was meine Frau mit ihrem Geld macht!

 ::

----------

> Phommel,
> sofern sie es können. Nicht Ich! Meine Frau! Ich halte mich da definitiv raus, was meine Frau mit ihrem Geld macht!


Ich mich auch. Besser iss dat. Will ja keinen Zoff mit deiner Frau.   ::  

Meine Meinung ist halt, dass man damit Leute aus ihrer Verantwortung entlässt. Und gerade bei dem Thema ( Unterstützung der Eltern ) handelt es sich wohl um eine der größten, wenn nicht die größte traditionelle Verpflichtung. Aus Thaisicht gesehen natürlich bequem, wenn die Kohle ein einziger ATM übernimmt. 
Und sorry, aber 500 Bt. im Monat hat jeder Thai im erwerbsfähigen Alter locker, wenn es sein muss.

Eigentlich erstaunt es mich nicht, dass eine Verwandte versucht mehr aus deiner Frau herauszuholen. Den Wegweiser wo es Kohle hat, hat deine Gattin  ( bei allem Respekt ) selbst aufgestellt. Muss sie selbst gucken, wie sie den wieder entfernt. Beteiligt sich deine Frau auch an den Kosten für Euer leben oder bist da dafür alleine verantwortlich?

 ::

----------


## pit

Zur Erklärung:

Meine Frau hat eigenes Einkommen von rund 45.000 Baht monatlich!   ::  

Noch weitere Fragen?

 ::

----------

> Zur Erklärung:
> 
> Meine Frau hat eigenes Einkommen von rund 45.000 Baht monatlich!   
> 
> Noch weitere Fragen?


Geht doch gar nicht um die Höhe von Monatseinkünften, sondern um Prinzipien und Tradition.

P.S.
Aber wenn schon mit der materiellen Schiene kommst: 
Wie kann man dieses Einkommen erklären, wenn sie aus ärmsten Verhältnissen kam?

----------

> ...bevor wir uns hier jetzt immer heisser schreiben und uns cybertechnisch nachher noch die Köpfe einschlagen, sollte mal etwas in die Bremse getreten werden...


Ich schreib mich nicht heiß und virtuell die Köpfe einhauen, na ja, schaun wir mal.
Brauche deshalb auch nicht auf die Bremse zu treten, es sei denn, ich hätte etwas behauptet, bei dem ich einsehen sollte, es wäre falsch. 




> ...dass Familien mit einer solchen Einstellung in Thailand existieren. Wie hoch der Prozentsatz sein könnte, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Wir könnten das Gleiche auch für Deutschland behaupten...


Nein, das Gleiche kann man absolut nicht für Deutschland behaupten, zwischen den beiden Ländern liegen diesbezüglich ganze Welten.
Ob Du die Höhe des Prozentsatzes dahingestellt lassen möchtest, für mich ist er ausgesprochen hoch.




> ...So, nun bring nochmal den Joke, dass Thai Familien *alle* Zuhälterfamilien sind!...


Das hat doch auch keiner geschrieben, dass es *alle* sind, noch nicht mal ich. Es würde ja auch erst einmal nur für die Familien gelten, wo die Tochter anschaffen geht. Und da ist der Prozentsatz hoch, wo die Familie als Zuhälter fungiert.
Und darüber diskutiere ich auch erst gar nicht.

----------

> ...Meine Frau hat eigenes Einkommen von rund 45.000 Baht monatlich!...


Würde man aus mitteleuropäischer Sicht diesen Beruf als ehrenhaft bezeichnen können, bei der eine Thai aus einfachsten Verhältnissen (und wahrscheinlich ohne Studium) diese verhältnismäßig stolze Summe verdient?

----------


## Hua Hin

Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie "tief" sogenannte Prostitution in den Touristenhochburgen geht.
War letzte Woche auf Kho Samui und habe Geburtstag eines deutschen Kumpels in einem stinknormalen 
Restaurant gefeiert. Die Runde bestand aus 2 Pärchen und 3 männlichen Singles, darunter auch meine Wenigkeit.
Nach dem Dinner machten es sich die Bedienungen schon an unserem Tisch gemütlich, deckungsgleich mit den
drei männlichen Singles. Dauerte nicht lange, da schraubte meine sogenannte Partnerin schon an meiner Hose rum und das am Tisch. Wie die Nacht ausgegangen ist, brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen, nur am nächsten Abend hat mich die vierte Bedienung, die an dem Abend leer ausgegangen ist und durch Zufall getroffen habe, mich gekrallt und das Spiel ging weiter. Auf Phuket waren meine Erfahrungen eigentlich konform.
Nur in Hua Hin ist mir desgleichen noch nicht passiert.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Didi-K

> Nur in Hua Hin ist mir desgleichen noch nicht passiert.


Ich bedauere dich ...  ::

----------

> Nur in Hua Hin ist mir desgleichen noch nicht passiert.


So was aber auch....   ::

----------

> ...Nur in Hua Hin ist mir desgleichen noch nicht passiert.


Da musst Du direkt ohne Hose ins Restaurant gehen.   :cool:

----------


## walter

> Nur in Hua Hin ist mir desgleichen noch nicht passiert.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Alex,
da wohnst eindeutig im falschen Ort.   ::

----------


## schiene

*Hier mal ein alter Artikel aus dem Jahre 2003 welcher nicht aus Thailand ist.
Wie lange hätte es in LOS gedauert 500 Girls herbei zu schaffen * 
"Sie sitzen im Foyer und an der Bar. Oder sie warten als "Friseurinnen" im Schönheitssalon, Masseurinnen im Fitnesscenter und Unterhalterinnen im Karaoke-Klub getarnt auf Kundschaft: In vielen chinesischen Hotels gehören Prostituierte mittlerweile zum Alltag wie Page und Portier. Das ist auch in der Fünf-Sterne-Herberge des Internationalen Konferenzzentrums von Zhuhai nicht anders, ein mächtiger Bau an der Uferpromenade am Südchinesischen Meer. 

Doch am 16. September wurde die Zahl der lokalen Damen knapp, als eine Gruppe von fast 400 vergnügungssüchtigen Japanern nach ihren Diensten riefen. 500 "Schwestern des Windes" waren angeblich gefragt, viele mussten per Bus aus anderen Städten der Provinz Guangdong (Kanton) herbeigeholt werden. 

Ganz nach dem japanischen Sprichwort "Auf Reisen ist man frei von Scham" amüsierten sich die bumsfidelen Gäste auf den Stockwerken 16 bis 18. Drei Tage lang, so Zeitungsberichte, soll die organisierte Orgie gewährt haben, die Frauen kassierten bis zu 200 Euro pro Nacht. 

Die Sache wäre wohl verborgen geblieben, wenn nicht empörte Augenzeugen die Presse informiert hätten. "Einige", empörte sich einer, "vergnügten sich bei offenen Türen", "Geistergewinsel und Wolfsgeheul" hätten die Flure des Hotels erfüllt. 


 AFP
China: Prostituierte warten auf Kundschaft
Die "China Daily" machte einen "massiven Sexskandal" aus, die Online-Ausgabe der "Volkszeitung" eine "gut orchestrierte Gruppenaktivität". Da half es nichts, dass die Baufirma in Osaka, die ihre Mitarbeiter zum Betriebsausflug nach Zhuhai geladen hatte, beteuerte, Sex habe überhaupt nicht auf dem Programm gestanden. Die Affäre ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht heikel. Offiziell verboten, gehört das Geschäft mit der käuflichen Liebe in China längst zu den Boom-Branchen. Hunderttausende von Frauen verdingen sich inzwischen als Huren, obwohl sie Umerziehungslager riskieren. Zuhältern droht im Extremfall die Todesstrafe. 

Besonders im Perlfluss-Delta drohen viele Frauen im Sumpf der Prostitution zu versinken. Mit ihren in- und ausländischen Fabriken ist die Region Wachstumsmotor der chinesischen Wirtschaft, Millionen von Frauen und Männern strömen jedes Jahr aus den armen Provinzen hierher - auf der Suche nach Arbeit und einem besseren Leben. 

Doch viele finden keine Beschäftigung, andere halten die schweren Arbeitsbedingungen in Werkstätten und auf Baustellen nicht durch. Prostitution verspricht schnelles Geld. Die Behörden schreiten nur ein, wenn Peking wieder mal eine "Hart-Zuschlagen-Kampagne" gegen die Kriminalität angeordnet hat, oder wenn ein wichtiger nationaler Feiertag naht, an dem die KP dem Volk ein moralisches reines China präsentieren will. 

Was die Pekinger Führung allerdings erschrecken dürfte: Der Skandal in Zhuhai zeigt, dass China wie Thailand oder die Philippinen zum Ziel internationaler Sextouristen geworden ist. Zwar werben japanische Reisefirmen nicht offen für einschlägige Touren. Doch in den großen Hotels von Seoul, Manila oder Bangkok kümmern sich häufig örtliche Partnerfirmen um das nächtliche Unterhaltungsprogramm der japanischen Kundschaft. Zhuhai selbst gilt unter Nippons männlichen Reisenden mittlerweile als "Paradies" - und dies nicht nur wegen der 30 Golfplätze. 

Aber wenn die Freier Japaner sind, gerät diese Tatsache in China zum Politikum: So ruft die Affäre Erinnerungen an schlimme Zeiten wach. Während die kaiserliche Armee von 1931 bis 1945 große Teile Chinas besetzte, zwang sie - wie auch in anderen Ländern Asiens - Zehntausende einheimischer Frauen zur Prostitution. Bis heute weigert sich Tokio, die so genannten "Trostfrauen" für die erlittene Schmach zu entschädigen. In China waren die Japaner zudem für viele Kriegsgräuel verantwortlich: Sie erprobten an chinesischen Gefangenen biologische Kampfmittel und ermordeten 1937 in Nanjing rund 300.000 Chinesen. 

Noch heute ist Pekings deshalb Verhältnis zu Tokio gespannt. Die KP erwartet eine förmliche Entschuldigung, zu der Tokio sich bislang nicht durchringen konnte. Weil Premier Junichiro Koizumi zwei Mal den Yasukuni-Schrein besuchte, wo Japans 1948 hingerichtete Hauptkriegsverbrecher als Gottheiten verehrt werden, hat ihn Peking nach 2001 nicht wieder zu einem Staatsbesuch empfangen. 

Dass die Hotelorgie ausgerechnet auf den 72. Jahrestag des japanischen Einmarsches am 18. September 1931 in China fiel, steigerte die Wut vieler Chinesen: "Die Japaner sind Tiere. Sie haben absichtlich dieses Datum gewählt, um die Chinesen zu demütigen", tobte ein Bürger im Internet. 

Andere forderten, japanische Waren zu boykottieren, und vergaßen in der Aufregung, dass japanische Firmen wie Mitsubishi, Toshiba, Canon, Panasonic nur wenige Kilometer vom Sündenpfuhl entfernt, in Zhuhais Sonderwirtschaftszone, Tausende einheimischer Arbeitskräfte beschäftigen. 

Pekings Regierung, getrieben vom Volkszorn, nutzte jedoch die Gelegenheit, die Japaner Mores zu lehren, und bestellte Tokios Botschafter ein. Die Gefühle des chinesischen Volkes, befand sie, seien durch das Treiben verletzt worden. Regierungssprecher Kong Quan ("ein extrem abscheulicher Kriminalfall") forderte Tokio auf, seine Bürger "besser zu erziehen" und die Gesetze Chinas zu respektieren. 50 Prostituierte wurden inzwischen festgenommen. 

Kong überging allerdings, dass Polizei und Funktionäre dem Geschehen tatenlos zugesehen hatten. Die Hotelmanager rechtfertigten sich so: "Prostitution ist ein gewöhnliches Phänomen in Hotels der Vier- und Fünf-Sterne Kategorie. Und zwar im ganzen Land."

----------


## pit

> Wie kann man dieses Einkommen erklären, wenn sie aus ärmsten Verhältnissen kam?


Dann möchte ich das eben auch noch aufklären, bevor zu viele Spekulationen aufkommen. Sie hat den "Job" als Witwe ihres '93 verstorbenen ersten Mannes.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
>  Sie hat den "Job" *als Witwe ihres '93 verstorbenen ersten Mannes.*
> 
> Gruß Pit


...auch schön, Pit   :cool:  
war es ein Deutscher ?

----------


## pit

Er war australischer Staatsbürger. Ich bin niemals ein richtiger Freund von Australiern gewesen. In diesem Falle mach ich jedoch eine Ausnahme.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

Vor meine Pubertät dachte ich ja immer das Wort *Prost*itution habe mit einem Saufgelage etwas zu tun.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Genau Phommel. Drum sagt man auch Prostata, sonst rost dada.  ::

----------


## pit

Phommel, was bist Du denn für einer? Das Wort "Saufgelage" hab ich erst beim Bund gelernt!   ::  

 ::  
Pit

----------

> Phommel, was bist Du denn für einer? Das Wort "Saufgelage" hab ich erst beim Bund gelernt!   
> 
>  
> Pit


Wir haben/hatten einige Wirte in der Familie   ::

----------

